# Some poodles lead fairytale lives!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*With so much sad news circulating about the recent AC raid, I thought it might lift spirits to focus for a moment on the dream lives so many of our beloved poodles lead. 

Here's a photo of cavon's Finnegan and my Chagall, along with their "escorts," enjoying a hansom carriage ride through Central Park in NYC on a * *glorious September day. While some dear poodles lead nightmarish lives, thankfully many more live fairytale ones. I hope others will post photos of their living happily-ever-after poodles, and wish the same for every poodle everywhere! *


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

my guys are a little upset they were not invited!!!!!

Chagall is one lucky fellow, you all look great!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> my guys are a little upset they were not invited!!!!!
> 
> Chagall is one lucky fellow, you all look great!


You have a standing invite *Oodlejpoodle's mom*! We'll do it again and_ happily _make room for your pack of expertly groomed poodles! And, you can give me some more grooming tips along the way. Chagall is indeed my "prince," though I'm awfully fond of the guy in the carriage seated across from me too, my dh as you know!:wink:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has decided THAT is the kind of car she wants me to get next! I don't think she realises that there are horses involved. It looks as if you all had a wonderful day...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I stole this off of fb. I don't know who this poodle belongs to , but one can tell it is living the good life.

Carley looks pretty content below as well...lol


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Our "royal" spoo*

Her royal highness, Queen Sam-I-Am, awaits her loyal subjects!

15 Weeks--Grandpa Visit (16) by ladykej, on Flickr

"Home, James! Hast thou prepareth my royal kibble?"

22 Weeks--In Style (21) by ladykej, on Flickr

With our prayers and support, each precious one those WA poodles will find the family of their dreams too.


----------



## iowatrigirl (Sep 23, 2011)

*My spoiled boys!*

Here are my to loves out in their 28ft. Chris Craft Launch watching the sailing regatta. My mom's caption to the photo is "Nauti Poodles".


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Great idea C's Mom!

Rango leads quite a charmed & adventurous life


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh wow, friends, these photos are _really_ doing the trick!! I know I'm feeling happy! A poodle truly is the antidote to many of life's woes, isn't it? And_ no poodle _should EVER have woes of their own!!

Finnegan and Chagall were so well-behaved in NYC, we kept saying "Good boys!", so they went and fetched us two more!!:lol:


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Finnegan and Chagall were so well-behaved in NYC, we kept saying "Good boys!", so they went and fetched us two more!!:lol:


VERY "good boys"


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like Rango really wants a drivers license!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My poodle's life isn't a fairy tale _exactly..._ Rather, it goes something like this:

By day, Shug R. Foote is a mild-mannered poodle, doing nothing but hanging out under a chair or doing all-too-easy tricks for his busy human. No one would suspect him of being anything other than a typical, rather goofy, young spoo.










But then...what's this? Mr.Foote is receiving a message on the Dog Caller!










Somewhere, evil has reared its feline face, and the minions of pure badness are on the loose!

And _that_ is when a rare superhero emerges. Launch into action--_*Sugarfoot Jones!*_










Take *that,* bad guys!








And *that!*

Spin and kick!









And to finish them off, he applies the Spoo-sparkly White Teeth of Doom!










Whew! Evil vanquished...for now.

No one would suspect him of possessing this secret crime-fighting life; ever so quickly, he can switch from his noble persona to his usual, er....less serious mien.










But make no mistake: whenever there's trouble, wherever darkness may lurk...Sugarfoot Jones is ready to go!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh wow, friends, these photos are _really_ doing the trick!! I know I'm feeling happy! A poodle truly is the antidote to many of life's woes, isn't it? And_ no poodle _should EVER have woes of their own!!
> 
> Finnegan and Chagall were so well-behaved in NYC, we kept saying "Good boys!", so they went and fetched us two more!!:lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Queen of the mountain and all she surveys:









Her majesty









Come on, let's play, come on, come on, come on!









the royal thrones


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan and I had such a wonderful time with Chagall and his Mom and Dad! Our day trip into NYC was the icing on the cake!

In Sak's Fifth Avenue and in Tiffany, the boys caused such a uproar that the security people politely asked us if we would move to the side as the crowds trying to see, pet and take pictures of and with our cuties were blocking the entrance in each store! LOL!!

We coined a new phrase, "Poodlerazzi"!! 

Finnegan did manage to do a little shopping in Tiffany's before we left to head to Central park...

And the next day we visited a lovely little village in PA and the after again drawing crowds everywhere we went, Chagall and Finnegan took a minute to pose for a keepsake photo!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

This is great fun, thank you to everyone for joining in on the fun!!

Who Knew that Sugarfoot was a superhero!!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

The Amazing Adventures of Sugarfoot Jones!!! 

I'm laughing out loud at his antics. If the 'Foot ever needs a cute and trusty little sidekick, tell him to call 1-877-4-SAM-I-AM on his dog caller!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> ROFLMAO
> Only in NYC would you find twin handsome guys wandering around in bathing suits not on the beach - where's their coin can? LOL


 *No "coin can" for those good boys, they're on the payroll of the upscale men's clothier on Fifth Avenue where they stand out front "heating up" the crowd!
* 


KidWhisperer said:


> The Amazing Adventures of Sugarfoot Jones!!!
> 
> I'm laughing out loud at his antics. If the 'Foot ever needs a cute and trusty little sidekick, tell him to call 1-877-4-SAM-I-AM on his dog caller!


 *What a dynamic duo they would be!
* ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Quossum*, *Sugarfoot and your photography and humor-filled captions are THE BEST!!!!!!! He's every bit a superhero in my book. And I also think a great champion for showing the world the true glories of a partipoodle!!:adore:*


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

This is an oldie but a goodie of Gigi. She sure is one spoiled princess.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love all the stories and the photos - and am trying to visualise Poppy in a tiara. This morning she took great delight in wading through all the deepest, muddiest, messiest puddles she could find, and then this afternoon snacked on cow poo before paddling through that as well ... she is now sprawled across my lap in utter contentment. Ragamuffin, yes; Princess, ummm - no!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> I love all the stories and the photos - and am trying to visualise Poppy in a tiara. This morning she took great delight in wading through all the deepest, muddiest, messiest puddles she could find, and then this afternoon snacked on cow poo before paddling through that as well ... she is now sprawled across my lap in utter contentment. Ragamuffin, yes; Princess, ummm - no!


There's nothing wrong with a rough and tumble princess! Oh wait, I think the _Her Royal Highness The Duchess of York_ disproved that in the Queen's eyes.:girl2: Different standards for poodle royalty, I'm sure!:wink:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's my little lap warmer. When there's no sun to soak up, you can find him curled up in my lap. 


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, what great pictures from everybody! Finnigan and Chagall are lucky pooches to pose with the boys in the red shorts! 
Here are the loving sisters


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Wow, what great pictures from everybody! Finnigan and Chagall are lucky pooches to pose with the boys in the red shorts!
> Here are the loving sisters


 I think Finnegan and Chagall made cavon and I "cougars by proxy"!:laugh: Your lovely girls would have stolen those buff boys' hearts.:love2::love2:


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

cavon said:


> Finnegan and I had such a wonderful time with Chagall and his Mom and Dad! Our day trip into NYC was the icing on the cake!
> 
> In Sak's Fifth Avenue and in Tiffany, the boys caused such a uproar that the security people politely asked us if we would move to the side as the crowds trying to see, pet and take pictures of and with our cuties were blocking the entrance in each store! LOL!!
> 
> ...



I LOVE the Tiffany's picture!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

RileysMommy said:


> I LOVE the Tiffany's picture!!


*
And what's not to love about Tiffany's and poodles, right?! (A perfect combination if ever there were.) Want to see what Chagall bought me there? But please, don't tell him I already scratched the heck of it. I took it off, meaning to put it away, but slipped it into my jeans pocket and left it there. And then into the wash my jeans went...whoopsie! :doh:But it's a good excuse to drop by Tif's and have them shine it back up**!!*:biggrin1: *Don't worry, I keep better track of my mpoo than anything else*.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well this one is several years old but here is Stella in my audi  Living the good life for sure


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

OMG - the poodles with the models. That was a very distracting picture! lol

Here's Leroy, he was around 7-8 months old. My husband got a brand new truck at the time. The first thing we did was pose Leroy in the back of it to take pictures! lol


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful and joyful thread, . Lovely pictures everyone, though I'm "feeling" the NY model one, lol! Off to bed with a smile!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ALL OF YOUR PICTURES ARE WONDERFUL GUYS, THANKS FOR SHARING.

here is my 4 and 1/2 month old princess... "Lou".... 

When I sent pictures, her breeder said: "it looks like she is living a life of luxury, so glad i sold her to you guys" LOL

on that 1 picture that she is sleeping on my arm... my back is all crooked...(ouch) but its worth the back pain for this kind of luv <3 <3 <3 <3

Doesnt she look huge on that picture? (with me on the couch, oh pardon me on HER couch LOL) Do you guys think she is going to be real big? any estimating? I dont know what to expect , Im a newbie.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Jet is getting spoiled! by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

IMO, no bed, or heart, is_ truly_ complete without a poodle in it!:love2:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> Looks like Rango really wants a drivers license!



Well he should get one! :laugh:

http://www.petdriverslicense.com/


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Well he should get one! :laugh:
> 
> Mobile Phone Tracking Software. Cell Phone Tracker for iPhone BlackBerry Android - Home


I am calling the Department of Mobile Vehicles in the morning to get Chagall his! I'll be sure to fix his hair purty before they take the photo. I wonder if auto insurance for dogs is as expensive as it is for teens??:car2:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> IMO, no bed, or heart, is_ truly_ complete without a poodle in it!:love2:


Chagall is such a handsome man!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's pillow is satin......Nuff said!:beauty:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly's pillow is satin......Nuff said!:beauty:


awwwwwwww, marvelous picture! thanks for sharing  she looks so comfy and happy


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly's pillow is satin......Nuff said!:beauty:


Aww! A total princess for sure!! It must be such fun to share the castle with her.:beauty:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Our Girl Aria knows what a princess she is ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Well he should get one! :laugh:
> 
> Mobile Phone Tracking Software. Cell Phone Tracker for iPhone BlackBerry Android - Home


Too funny! I had to try several links to find it. The posted link connects to a cell tracker site (as did the second google listing)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Last week on vacation. Carley the Beach Bum.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> Too funny! I had to try several links to find it. The posted link connects to a cell tracker site (as did the second google listing)


Yeah i don't understand why the displayed text of the link changed to the tracker site when my post was quoted. weird.


----------

